# Heard of OBX Longtube Headers 04 GTO???



## 04goatman (Sep 4, 2009)

Has anyone heard of or used OBX long tube headers for the 2004 GTO? I see them on eBay and they look good. They look like a great deal and they have a look of higher quality than pacesetters and look similar to the ARH header brand. If anyone has used them can you give me your feedback on the product. Are you pleased with them as well?

Thanks 
04 GTO Virgin model (Never been modded)


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I dont have them but it seems like everyone on ls1. dogs them.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

People dog shorties because they don't know anything. There aren't many direct dyno comparisons. I found one on JBAs website with long tubes VS shorties on a 05+ GT Mustang. The long tubes netted a few HP more but not much. It was mostly a power band change. Shorties gave mre low and mid while long tubes got more high end.

I haven't seen JBA VS OBX anywhere but for the price difference I'm willing to try OBX headers.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

There's really no way to compare directly either, the JBA shorties for the GTO have 1 5/8" primaries, and I have yet to see LT's offered for the GTO that have primaries smaller than 1 3/4". 

Supposedly, stepped LT headers (1 3/4" to 1 7/8") net you more low end torque vs regular 1 3/4" and 1 7/8" primaries. I guess I'll find out when I get some.


----------



## 04goatman (Sep 4, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for sharing the knowledge this helps my decision. I still my just wait and save for the Kooks headers everyone I talk to swears by them for a header that will last the lifetime of your car, So all I can say is I am going to have to save a little more dinero. 

James


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Maryland Speed has dynos of the different brands. They did tests back to back on long tubes with the same car. Kooks did net like 3-5 more HP for an extra $500. For that little of a gain, I would get Pacesetters with Hot Jet coating. Unless you need to squeeze everything last drip out or its a show car, I wouldn't waste the money. Thats just me though cause I'm not rich anymore.


----------



## biguglytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

Going on the tables sourced from Lingenfelter stock ls1 would do would be best suited for 1-5/8 tubes till it starts pushing 450 horsepower. Ls2 should start out with 1-3/4 tubes tilll they start pushing the 500 mark. The smaller tubes are going to build torque on the low end, while going to the larger tubes is going to give you more horse power but it will almost all be top end gains. He states that the pipe diameter is more important than length. A smooth flowing set of headers that are well made will take care of what any of us are using on the street. Shorties versus long tubes is really going to be up to personal preferance and will have minimal differance for every day use.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

i have OBX shorties but havent got around to installing them yet cuz im considering mids but the welds are decent and the fit is perfect on these because they were on an 05' gto before mine for a 1000 miles or so. people dog them but they dont have them or havent had any personal experience with them so how much can u take their word for it. i understand they are alot cheaper but there are plenty of guys running OBX longtubes on the corvette forums with good results. ill let u kno how they are if i install them soon.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Ive been Looking up Headers and Stuff. I want some Long tubes ive decided that much. But i found a set for like 300. but it says 2004-2006. Would a set of LS2 Headers fit on a LS1? and Vise versa? Really Curious... Heres the Link to the ones im talking about.
2004-06 GTO 5.7/6.0 PaceSetter Long Tube Headers - Black

Thanks Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> Ive been Looking up Headers and Stuff. I want some Long tubes ive decided that much. But i found a set for like 300. but it says 2004-2006. Would a set of LS2 Headers fit on a LS1? and Vise versa? Really Curious... Heres the Link to the ones im talking about.
> 2004-06 GTO 5.7/6.0 PaceSetter Long Tube Headers - Black
> 
> Thanks Bill


The headers all fit from 04-06. You just gotta have the right year mid pipes for it to bolt to the exhaust.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> The headers all fit from 04-06. You just gotta have the right year mid pipes for it to bolt to the exhaust.


OK, Alot of confusion on my part!!!!!!!!!

Do you need to get the O2 extensions for LTs? also, are there 4 Cats on the GTOs or are 1 set resonators? if so which are which. would putting in the LTs cancel 1 set out? JPALAMAR ur from Pa, would they affect the PA inspection cutting one those sets out?
confused:confused

Ok, I figured it out, ones closest to the motor before the O2s are the Cats, 2nd are the Resonators. But could someone answer my other questions?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

OBX are a poor quality header that is mostly run by the import crowd. it's not so much the welds that make a quality header, it's fit and flange flatness/thickness

the shorty vs. longtube header is a totally different subject


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> OK, Alot of confusion on my part!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you need to get the O2 extensions for LTs? also, are there 4 Cats on the GTOs or are 1 set resonators? if so which are which. would putting in the LTs cancel 1 set out? JPALAMAR ur from Pa, would they affect the PA inspection cutting one those sets out?
> confused:confused
> ...


You need the O2 extentions for long tubes.

We only have 2 cats in the front. Resinators are in the back.

I'm pretty sure any exhaust mod isn't technically legal and can be failed. I'm running JBA catless mids and a JBA catback. I have stock exhaust manifolds but my next mod is going to be some JBA coated shorties.

Hope this helps.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> You need the O2 extentions for long tubes.
> 
> We only have 2 cats in the front. Resinators are in the back.
> 
> ...



Yea Still kinda confused but ill figure it out when i get the car back to Pa. but i think ill just get the Long tubes and then fab in some cats with the O2's then run straight pipes back with no mufflers.

THANKS!!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

04goatman said:


> Has anyone heard of or used OBX long tube headers for the 2004 GTO? I see them on eBay and they look good. They look like a great deal and they have a look of higher quality than pacesetters and look similar to the ARH header brand. If anyone has used them can you give me your feedback on the product. Are you pleased with them as well?
> 
> Thanks
> 04 GTO Virgin model (Never been modded)


I know one person that has them on their GTO. Just installed them around 3 weeks ago. The car has not been on a Dyno but it was tuned by a Hand held. He said the install was done by a local muffler shop and they told him it was a STRAIGHT FORWARD install. No problems or tricks to get them on. I have to be honest with you, they look pretty dam good and they sound great. The owner said it has a nice SOTP feel and without a doubt, he picked up some good power.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> Yea Still kinda confused but ill figure it out when i get the car back to Pa. but i think ill just get the Long tubes and then fab in some cats with the O2's then run straight pipes back with no mufflers.
> 
> THANKS!!


Straight pipes with no muffers is just as illegal as going catless. I say go all out or nto at all. I can get your emissions passed if you need help with it when your baack.


----------

